# HELP! MY K2 is dead



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

MY K2 says "critical battery.  Your battery is dead.  Plug into power source.  May need to charge for a few minutes before K2 turns on. "  Well it's been charging for 15 or more minutes and nothing.  I am supposed to go away tomorrow and planned on taking stella with me.  I am panicking that I might have ruined her.  Can anyone tell me what to do?  I tried to turn her off by holding the sleep switch for 40 to 60 seconds and nada.  I am so worried, I hope I can sleep tonight.
Paula ny


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If the battery is that low, charging for 15 minutes might not be enough.  I would recommend leaving her plugged in overnight.  

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Also, how are you charging her?  AC plug or USB?  (The K2 does have an AC plug, doesn't it?  )

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You haven't killed it. Just be patient and let the battery charge, 4 hours should do it. It will charge faster in the outlet than via USB.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

If it doesn't work after it charges for a couple of hours do a hard reset. Slide the button on top and hold for 20-30 seconds. I had my battery drain once, and after I charged it, I had to do a hard reset, has worked perfect every since. Best of luck to you.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I charged it overnight and nothing.  The same empty screen with an empty battery in the middle.  I didn't notice it ws that low.  I just used it yesterday.  I musst  have left whisper net on.  But it's clearly not charging.  Does anyone have the Kindle CS number?  It is under warranty, but I didn't want to travel with Big Boy. I really want to take my k2 with me and I'm so worried about her.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the number.  They may not be open yet:  

1-866-321-8851

When you plug it in, does the connection seem loose?  Does the charging light come on?

Betsy


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

The connection is tight and the charging light is on yellow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried the CS number?  I don't remember their hours...but it is beginning to sound like it's Big Boy for your trip. 

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

corkyb said:


> The connection is tight and the charging light is on yellow.


Have you tried resetting it?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Resetting didn't work.  And I was using the DX charger which is why it wouldn't charge and boot back up.  I worried all weekend while I was away and when I got home, I tried the other charger.  I thought I had done that but I guess I hadn't.  Thankfully, Stella is back to normal again.  I am so happy!
Paula ny


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Paula, glad Stella is back to normal.  
deb


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

corkyb said:


> And I was using the DX charger which is why it wouldn't charge and boot back up.


Oops.... Might want to be careful with that, don't want the Kindle getting zapped.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

ohhhhhh I'd have to put a sticker on one of them or something so I could see right away which was which -- I would do that all the time I am sure.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

corkyb said:


> ... And I was using the DX charger which is why it wouldn't charge and boot back up. ...


I am pretty sure that I have successfully used my husband's DX charger to charge my K2 and that I have used my K2 charger to charge his DX. I then checked Amazon and found Amazon Kindle Replacement Power Adapter (Fits Latest Generation Kindle and Kindle DX) [For shipment in the U.S only]:

This implies that the same power adapter is used to charge the K2, the KDX, and the new International Kindle.

Maybe your DX adapter is not functioning properly.

(I have been able to tell my K2 cable from DH's KDX cable as mine has Amazon printed on the small USB end opposite the USB symbol. However that was probably just due to a change in production.)


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

When I gave my k2 away I called Amazon kindle support because I leave all my chargers in one place and couldn't tell them apart. They transfered me to the tech department and he looked it up and said they are the exact same charger so it didn't matter which I used. I used them both, on both the DX and k2 since the day after the dx came out (when I got mine). And have never had an issue with either kindle.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Hmmm, I must have a dead charger then.  I'll have to try it with my dX and then call CS if it doesn't charge it.  Seems like my DX holds a charge forever though.
Paula


----------

